# Mtd 46" deck question



## shizcol (May 10, 2013)

Hey guys i need help figuring out this 46" deck out. The mower works great and all but when i disenguage the blades my belt falls off the tensioner pulley. There used to be a cable that i think would act as a stopper.. The cable is now broken and i dont know where it used to go. I have looked everywhere online for this cable and since it is part of the tractor and not the deck i cant find it due to there not being any resources for this tractor. I have looked everywhere. Can anyone help? Would a spring work?


----------



## epconrad (Mar 5, 2013)

Try this: might not be the exact same model, but most are similar. Excellent photos and guide. MTD is made under various names.

http://service.mtdproducts.com/Training_Education/769-01415_SM_LT-5_700_Rider/769-01415_SM_LT-5_700_Rider.pdf


----------

